# Marconi Clifden Ireland 2007



## Colman J. Shaughnessy (May 7, 2007)

Hi Guys

Marconi Celebrations at Clifden 12-17th. October 2007. Please refer to www.clifden.ie and www.connemaraview.com

Thank you for your interest.

Colman

(Marconi Radio Officer 1969-1978) Member of Radio Officer Association.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

thank you colman

very interesting......................

sparkie2182


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

*Exciting stuff happening on the bog*

Now I know why Marconis named their research vessels "Elettra". I wonder how she became a princess. The Jameson connection was a turn up too. Thanks Colman, look forward to hearing more after the anniversary.

John T.


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Through marriage I beleive.


----------

